# Frage zum Thema "DSL Router"



## blubber (5. Juli 2003)

Hi,

da ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem DSL Router bin, möchte ich mich zuerst noch ein wenig über die Technik informieren. Momentan läuft auf meinem PC eine sogenannte "Personal Firewall" von Norton, sprich, kein extra Rechner oder so, sondern ein Programm eben. 
Wird diese Firewall mit dem Router immernoch funktionieren, oder checkt die das evtl net, weil da jetzt ein Router zwischen inet und meinem PC hängt?

Desweiteren höre ich von allen Leuten, welche bereits einen Router haben, dass sie z.B. nichts hosten können (BattleCom, Games, etc), oder auch das Filesharing via ICQ nicht funktioniert. Liegt das jetzt am Router an sich, oder an der Firewall des Routers, oder haben die nur etwas falsch gemacht?

Wenn es an der Firewall liegt, würde ich diese gerne deaktivieren, weil ich des öfteren mal BattleCom oder ähnliches hosten muss. Ist das deaktivieren der Firewall vom Router möglich?

Achja, und welchen Router könnt ihr empfehlen? Sollte nicht allzu teuer sein.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

bye


----------



## Fabian H (5. Juli 2003)

Ich kann dir zwar keinen Router empfehlen, aber was zu deinem Problem sagen:

Es liegt warscheinlich an der Router-Firewall, weil du ebenfalls keine Files per ICQ oder IRC etc. empfangen kannst, d.h. dass meistens standartmäßig (fast) alle Ports gesperrt sind (so zumindest bei den meisten Leuten mit Router die ich kenne).
Man muss die Ports aber entsperren können.


----------



## blubber (6. Juli 2003)

Hi,

joa, hab mich mal noch etwas weiter informiert, und wie du schon sagtest, es gibt Router, wo man die Ports frei konfigurieren kann, so dass es in der Hinsicht keine Probleme gibt. 
Nun brauch ich nurnoch eine Kaufempfehlung 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Whizzly (7. Juli 2003)

*...die kaufempfehlung *

hiho zusammen,
ich bin auch grad auf der suche nach nem router, bin mir allerdings nich sicher ob ich mir da was gutes tuh 

hab mich ma nach dem ALL 1294 umgeschaut... issn dsl router für ca 60 Öcken, 4 port switch drinnen, hat ne dyndns unterstützung integriert, alle ports nach applikationen freischaltbar, extra freischaltung für icq und mirc, und die möglichkeit, rechner komplett offen ins netz ziehen zu lassen [], was bedeutet, keinen hosting stress bei gamevoice usw... btw dhcp funktion gibts obendrauf, also meiner meinung nach ein topteil für nicht allzu viel geld.... also ich werd mir den holen, hoffentlich hats dir auch was gebracht 
wenn wer begründete einwände gegen dieses gerät hat, bitttte schreiben *g*
cu schönen tag noch
whizzly


----------



## Carndret (8. Juli 2003)

Wenn du ein Port bei deiner Firewall sperrst, er aber im Router freigeschalten ist kommt trotzdem nichts an und umgekehrt.
Ein DSL Router lohnt sich sowieso nur wenn du entweder im Netzwerk spielen/arbeiten willst (wegen dem Switch) und/oder mit mehreren Leuten eine Internetverbindung nutzen willst. Da es ja auch schon DSL-Router mit Modem gibt entsteht natürlich ein weiterer Vorteil bim Zulegen von DSL.
Das Problem mit dem Hosten ist nur das, dass dein PC im Netzwerk eine feste Netzwerk-IP (z.B. 192.168.1.3) hat und du diese natürlich nicht über das Internet erreichen kannst, dafür brauchst du die IP die dein Router beim Einwählen bekommen hat und musst die Ports freischalten, die das Programm nutzt. Damit der Router die Pakete an deinen PC (bei mehreren) weiterleiten kann, musst du zusätzlich zu dem Port auch noch die IP deines PCs angeben. Erst jetzt kommt alles an was auch zu dir gehört, alles andere wird verworfen.
Da viele Leute einen Schritt dabei vergessen, können sie nichts hosten. Ich habe auch schon von manchen als IP für GameVoice 192.168.1.11 bekommen, womit ich natürlich nichts anfangen kann, da ich die IP brauche (und evtl. den Port) die der Router bekommen hat beim Einwählen. Man muss da nicht gleich alles freischalten, geht auch so.

Zu den Routern:
Ich habe mir einen Mentor Router gekauft. Er hat einen 4er Switch und all die Sachen wie DHCP, dyndns, ect. Ist an sich auch ganz gut nur mag ich ihn nicht mehr seit dem er ständig abschaltet.
Für wenig Geld könnte der Allnet Router ganz ok sein.
Da es sehr viele gibt, würde ich mal nach einem Test bei CHIP oder Zdnet schauen, vieleicht gibts da etwas aufschlussreiches zu lesen.


----------



## Whizzly (10. Juli 2003)

hiho,

also ich kann nur sagen: 
dingens angesteckt, rechner dran, dhcp an, läuft... für einen rechner hab ich den 80er und 21er port freigeschalten, wegen webserver, kann im icq daten senden und empfangen, kann alles zocken was übers netz läuft (gamevoice hab ich noch nich getestet) alles in allem ne viertelstunde, damit alles so läuft wie ich will 
also ich bin mit dem allnet sowas von rundum zufrieden, und das eingebaute dyndns dingens is halt auch noch ein schmankerl 

kann ich nur loben die leute
schönen tag noch 
whizzly


----------



## blubber (10. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ok, falls es noch jemanden interessiert, ich habe jetzt den RP614 von Netgear gekauft, und bin voll zufrieden.
4fach Switch
Firewall
Portforwarding
etc...

und das alles für schlappe 50€.

bye


----------



## Paule (10. Juli 2003)

den hab ich auch , bin damit auch top-zufrieden


----------

